# The Foodnited States of America



## JustJazzie (Aug 8, 2015)

So punny, I had to read it twice! I thought this was a fun photo project, and the photographs seem well done. Just thought I would share.

Dad And His 8-Year-Old Son Are Creating A Pun-Fueled Food Map Of Every US State

:quote:
*Dad And His 8-Year-Old Son Are Creating A Pun-Fueled Food Map Of Every US State*
*Chris Durso of Foodiggity started a hilarious project with his 8-year-old son last year called Foodnited States of America. The "pun-fueled" photo series is recreating every single U.S. state out of food. :end quote:*


----------

